# Conformation and the Breed Standard



## Noodles (Aug 9, 2011)

In the GSD world there are different 'lines' there are American Show Lines, German Show Lines, Working Lines from both countries along with many other countries, I could go on forever but I digress. Each line looks amazingly different from the other and there is much debate over which line is better and which line is faulty. We all know the interpretation of the breed standard varies from person to person but it gets down right ugly when one compares ones dog to another and insults of too much angulation roached backs and not enough front are thrown. I personally like moderation a little is good but that doesn't mean double and triple it until its the only trait you see while the rest of the dog falls apart. The GSD should have angulation in the rear and front but should also be able to do the job it was intended to do without hindrance no matter how fancy his trot is... so back to my question are there things like this in the Golden Retriever arena or is everyone pretty much on the same page? What are some pointers for me when I am reading the standard. Is the breed considered by the whole package or do some slip through hiding faulty bodies with nice coats?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not a conformation person - but definitely. Goldens will look completely different based on their purpose or lineage. There is the same politics (see the American vs English vs Hunting vs Conformation threads).


----------



## Noodles (Aug 9, 2011)

Politics... hmm I was hoping that since the Golden was so happy go lucky, then the Golden people would be too. I jest but only slightly. I guess it just comes with the territory. Do the Goldens have a center of discrepancy on their anatomy like the GSD's do with their hind legs and back? I mean some of these people get down right scary from one extreme to the other!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Is it just me or does it seem like the "conformation" (what the "judges" want) is evolving? And not so much in a good way.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm pretty new to conformation, my 1st show dog is just 14 months. Missing teeth and poor bite seem to be a problem with many goldens recently. I've recently seen dogs that are too long in body or too short in upper arm. I'm still learning and hope to learn more from others that post in this thread.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Too short an upper arm is a common problem, and has been since I've been in Goldens (mid 70's). Size and color fluctuate with the trend, from one end of the standard to the other. Too much coat was an issue for a while but that seems to be mitigating.

I highly recommend the Blue Book, which you can get from the GRCA.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Since it sounds like you are interested in studying and getting into the breed, I would absolutely recommend this book: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/World-Golden-Retriever-Dog-Seasons/dp/086622694X[/ame], its considered by many to be the Golden Retriever bible.

Since Golden Retrievers are an all around dog that can excel at many different venues you will find people that have chosen to focus on one thing: Conformation, Field/Hunting, Obedience, Agility etc... and the breeding programs have been designed around success in that venue, so you can certainly find extremes in type.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Although I wasn't the one to post the Q, I really appreciate the answers that point to reference books. I really, really want to get to know this breed better. I would love to some day have a golden in conformation. I am studying resources on movement and structure as much as possible, as well as picking the brains of some local breeders. I want to study pictures, illustrations, videos, etc. Anything I can get my hands on! LOL!


----------



## Noodles (Aug 9, 2011)

Does anyone have a link to the Illustrated Standard? I will order the blue book and download the recommended book from amazon. Thank you!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

GRCA/AKC does not have a Illustrated Standard, but the Golden Retriever Club of Canada has one. http://www.grcc.net/files/club_documents/GRCCIllustratedBreedStandard.pdf

Another really great book that was just published in 2010 is: Golden Retriever An Authoritative Look at the Breed's Past, Present. and Future by Jeffrey Pepper
Amazon.com: Golden Retriever (Kennel Club Classics) (9781593786861): Jeffrey G. Pepper: Books


----------



## Noodles (Aug 9, 2011)

Dont know how but I missed this post thank you its very helpful!


----------

